# Maumee daily report



## Mudfoot (Jan 8, 2015)

3/28 Work by the river so since there is a lack of post firgure i do a daily. What a diffrence a day makes. New fish finally have come up river seen alot of 2s and saw many being caught. Appears the bite is better late afternoon. Everyone had at least a fish with the most limits seen so far. Orange and pink were the colors. White st to the towpath was best .


----------



## homerun (Nov 22, 2009)

Thanks for the great report. I appreciate your commitment to share info.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Thanks! Probly make a trip this week


----------



## Mudfoot (Jan 8, 2015)

9Left said:


> Thanks! Probly make a trip this week


The bite was on saw guys catching back to back mostly jacks saw 2 females and they were still hard in the belly


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Thanks again mud foot, it's a 3 hour drive for me and a daily report like that is nice...., I still base my trips on water level and temps but a personal account from someone is great to have... Tight lines man


----------



## Mudfoot (Jan 8, 2015)

9Left said:


> Thanks again mud foot, it's a 3 hour drive for me and a daily report like that is nice...., I still base my trips on water level and temps but a personal account from someone is great to have... Tight lines man


 No problem just trying to help gonna fish tomrrow will post.


----------



## cast-off (Apr 14, 2005)

Planning on heading up sunday. Its been 25 years since I fished the run,save a few for me.


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

I should be out Wednesday if anyone wants to meet up early in the morning.


----------



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks for the report, Friday I have plans to take nephew. This report gives us hope.


----------



## Mudfoot (Jan 8, 2015)

3/29 Just stopped by for a hour b4 work this morning. River about to chrest 586 looked like. The jacks are hitting very well saw alot of shallowed jigs. Saw one huge female caught she had to been 10 pounds. 3/ 4weight today color didnt seem to matter fish on.


----------



## Sasamafras (Oct 13, 2011)

Yeah I got 2 before work today. Hope to get the other 2 later! Wasn't crazy fast action but sporadic and could feel when they hit.


----------



## Sasamafras (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## FishTooth (Oct 2, 2015)

Just left Orleans with one. Fished for a couple hours seen one guy leave with 3 and that was the most I seen.


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

I left with my Limit. fished from 3 30 til close. Caught 5 legals and snagged a few. Lost several other legals. wasnt fast and furious, but pods of fish would move through.Between 5 of us we left with 10 legals. My nephew left with 2 but literall lost 6 legals between 10 feet and 1 foot from the net. He was slightly pissed, haha


----------



## Mudfoot (Jan 8, 2015)

Redhunter1012 said:


> I left with my Limit. fished from 3 30 til close. Caught 5 legals and snagged a few. Lost several other legals. wasnt fast and furious, but pods of fish would move through.Between 5 of us we left with 10 legals. My nephew left with 2 but literall lost 6 legals between 10 feet and 1 foot from the net. He was slightly pissed, haha


 Bet he was not happy lol.


----------



## Mudfoot (Jan 8, 2015)

3/30 Took my usual walk b4 work fishing was decent saw a few caught at the towpath near the drain seemed a tad slower then yesterday. Maybe the fish have moved up river water level fell alot since yesterday. With the predicted wind rain cold and snow expect the bite to slow. Mother nature has not been kind this year.


----------



## Sumsickfisher (Jul 28, 2013)

Do you guys think that with all of this high water, larger amounts of eyes may be in the grand rapids area? I wonder if it would be worth a shot to fish below either dam.


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

Thats a crapshoot. And at this level its basically unfishable up there. When it drops, Weirs Rapids will definitely give up good amounts of eyes


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

Weir rapids is upstream of Waterville correct?


----------



## fisherboy (Sep 17, 2012)

Yes it is. On the south side of the river.


----------



## FishTooth (Oct 2, 2015)

Fisherboy I think i fished next to you two weekend's ago at button wood. I popped a hole in my waders.


----------



## sickle (Apr 15, 2004)

Fished yesterday and caught my limit in about 3 hours and threw back a couple more legals. Fishing really started to pick up just as I was leaving. Today the bite was much slower. I caught my limit (plus a couple extra), but didn't see a lot of fish caught. Many people left with 0 or 1 fish. The wind didn't help either. Caught almost all on Chartreuse head and pink tail with a 5 foot leader.


----------



## fisherboy (Sep 17, 2012)

FishTooth said:


> Fisherboy I think i fished next to you two weekend's ago at button wood. I popped a hole in my waders.


I do remember a guy getting a hole in his waders. Hope you could get them fixed. Not always the easiest thing to do..


----------



## Mudfoot (Jan 8, 2015)

Every1 thats at a distance save your trip for next weekend. Forecats calling for winds to blow over 40mph on saturday cold sunday. Raining again river on rise again. Will post once its stable might fish friday but never do well when the water rising.


----------



## TheSkoalBandit (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks Mudfoot...please keep me and others posted who have long drives. I was thinking of maybe coming out the weekend of the 8th & 9th


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

Left Orleans with 4 last night. Didnt have anything, then at 7:05 pm I moved spots. Probably hooked up with 10 legals that last 45 minutes


----------



## Mudfoot (Jan 8, 2015)

3/ 31 Slow slow slow out there today. Not alot of anglars out wind gusty only seen 1fish caught. Evening bite is where its at according to those i talk to today. Water is very murky and on the rise tough conditions for most good luck.


----------



## Northern Reb (Jan 3, 2012)

Redhunter1012 said:


> Left Orleans with 4 last night. Didnt have anything, then at 7:05 pm I moved spots. Probably hooked up with 10 legals that last 45 minutes


I was also at Orleans last night but left with 0. I guess I should have moved where you did


----------



## anglermama (Mar 12, 2010)

Where were you fishing? I honestly have seen and heard about more people getting limits today than any other day this run...the fish counter guy also seen more fish today than he has been. What sucks is the rain and cold, but the fish are definitely in there!


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

Yea I heard stellar reports for today too. Orleans, white street, towpath. All the same, non stop action


----------



## Dr. Walleye (Jan 12, 2014)

But the water level is going up again fellas, and though April 1 this is no joke. Be careful out there on Friday with a rising river. I just wrote a perspective about the former comments here on my blog if you wish to think about this year compared to the last two years. walleyerun.blogspot.com


----------



## Mudfoot (Jan 8, 2015)

anglermama said:


> Where were you fishing? I honestly have seen and heard about more people getting limits today than any other day this run...the fish counter guy also seen more fish today than he has been. What sucks is the rain and cold, but the fish are definitely in there!


Iam a old timer dont fish high wind and water. Walk early morning for a hour and only report what i see.


----------



## AEFISHING55 (Jan 19, 2016)

thanks for the daily reports


----------



## Kathmandu_Jim44 (Mar 4, 2016)

Thanks Mudfoot for the great info ... definitely going to wait now for my trip up there till the 10th


----------



## pappasmurf (Feb 9, 2012)

I keep seeing on the Maumee tackle site where they are using xmas light tails. I know they must be talking about a grub, but I know what color grub, or where I can find them? Can anyone help?


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

pappasmurf said:


> I keep seeing on the Maumee tackle site where they are using xmas light tails. I know they must be talking about a grub, but I know what color grub, or where I can find them? Can anyone help?


Just a guess, but maybe Maumee Tackle ?


----------



## Northern Reb (Jan 3, 2012)

anglermama said:


> Where were you fishing? I honestly have seen and heard about more people getting limits today than any other day this run...the fish counter guy also seen more fish today than he has been. What sucks is the rain and cold, but the fish are definitely in there!


I was at Orleans on Wed afternoon when I didn't get anything. I saw three caught by those around me during the 3 hrs I was there. Everyone who passed by on the bank were not carrying any out. Hitting the right location seems to be the key and I'm a rookie on the Maumee and very unfamiliar with were the good holes are.


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Thanks for keeping us updated Mudfoot! It really helps the long distance travelers like myself.


----------



## anglermama (Mar 12, 2010)

Northern Reb said:


> I was at Orleans on Wed afternoon when I didn't get anything. I saw three caught by those around me during the 3 hrs I was there. Everyone who passed by on the bank were not carrying any out. Hitting the right location seems to be the key and I'm a rookie on the Maumee and very unfamiliar with were the good holes are.


 Wednesday AM though was much slower than the evening. It really picked up Thursday, but unfortunately the rains brought the river up, which makes for some tough fishing. Location is important for success, after the river starts to drop, you want to be at the down river locations, which are also great high water spots, then as the fish move up river, you will want to move locations as well. Not that the down river spots wont produce fish, it will just be slower! If people are hammering the fish at Orleans for a few days, and you come a week later and fish Orleans, you may be disappointed. You will have much better luck up river at spots like Buttonwood, Bluegrass or Jerome.


----------



## anglermama (Mar 12, 2010)

Berkley Powerbait


----------



## Mudfoot (Jan 8, 2015)

4/1 Fished in my buddys boat i caught 3 he got his limit was hot early then slowed. Had to use a ounce to touch bottom. Orange head white and light green grubs. By islands white st. With the wind tomorrow wont be out till sunday good luck.


----------



## pacodog (Dec 13, 2015)

Christmas lights is a Berkeley power grub. Dark body with chartreuse tail and glitter.


----------



## pappasmurf (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks for the info on the grub.


----------



## Mudfoot (Jan 8, 2015)

4/6 Will mother nature relax this run weather been bad. Yesterday saw 1 limit caught and a few 2s and 1s. One female snagged was hard still. Pods of fish seem to move threw and rest in current breaks .Diffrent presetations also are putting more fish on stringers. Just wonder are we looking at the run lasting till may or is this the peak?


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Gonna last awhile yet....which is a good thing.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 27, 2006)

ODNR Officer I talked with yesterday says the weather could extend the run all the way through April. 

BFG, I also asked him about that question you raised a few weeks back. He said it depends on the officer, some will allow a fish hooked in the mouth region, if it looks like the fish may have slashed at the lure. However, he says many will still write a ticket if the fish is not clearly mouth hooked. When I pressed him he just smiled and said it would depend on the situation. Not really definitive. I've seen plenty of fish hooked in the chin or the cheek that were kept, and many tossed back. I think I'll err on the side of caution based on that.


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

Probably 99% of the fish I get each year up there are outside in. Later in run you get some that chase and swallow it. I've never seen anyone get a ticket for an outside in fish, and I call BS on some of those guys that swear they got one or a buddy got one for a outside in fish. I talk to alot of the WO's and none of them are bothering guys for those fish.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

I would say that over 90 percent of the fish that are kept are lined fish. I have never seen anyone get a ticket for keeping a lined fish. If you get a ticket for snagging you most likely deserved it. As far as the run itself when I lived in Toledo my favorite time to fish for walleyes was the first week of May. By that time most of the ding dongs have long given up fishing the run. Limit is 6 fish and the fish are actually willing to hit jigs.


----------



## Dr. Walleye (Jan 12, 2014)

Every DNR Officer on the planet will ticket you for an outside to inside hook. Trust goes a long way, and as TopCat reported, the officer he talked with said, "It depends". I don't trust a single DNR Officer.


----------



## Kathmandu_Jim44 (Mar 4, 2016)

Not to completely derail the DNR ticketing issue (great topic) but I'm just wondering if anyone can give me any insight into whether or not it would be worth it to make the trip up there at all this weekend? I imagine with the cold and snow today/tomorrow it is a no go for Saturday but Sunday it should be around 40. I coming from about 2 hours away is it worth it or should I just stay home?


----------



## Dr. Walleye (Jan 12, 2014)

The river is on the rise today from 5.29 currently and heading up to the mid 6' range. A rising river usually slows fishing. Crest is forecast for overnight Saturday. People may get stranded on the islands Saturday if not careful. If you are on a boat you would be better off this weekend, but again the bite may slow down. Thanks.


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

Really? They'd get fuggin writers cramp my friend. Damn near every fish you see skiing across the top and going on stringers are outside in hooked fish. Those officers can count the freckles on your face, let alone know how the hook is entering. They aint writing that ticket. If its in the cheek or worse, then yea, they deserve a snagging ticket and probably will get one


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

That area got 9 inches of snow last night! Forecast calls for an inch of rain in the next couple days.


----------



## anglermama (Mar 12, 2010)

ress said:


> That area got 9 inches of snow last night! Forecast calls for an inch of rain in the next couple days.


I think this area got a bit less. The saving grace we have is Fort Wayne didn't get the snow, and they are not predicted to get as much of the rain. That will make a huge difference on how high the river gets. Mid week and into the weekend looks to be ideal if people are waiting on warmer, dry days to fish!


----------



## Mudfoot (Jan 8, 2015)

Want to wade over to bluegrass this week can any1 explain the safest way for an old man been many years. Is there a certain route is under 583 safe?


----------



## homerun (Nov 22, 2009)

Mudfoot said:


> Want to wade over to bluegrass this week can any1 explain the safest way for an old man been many years. Is there a certain route is under 583 safe?


I have found that the safest area is the portion immediately closest to the parking lot. Upstream farther is much deeper and faster when the river is high. Don't be too proud to use a wading staff or stick. I once pulled my dad out of Sidecut when he stepped in a hole.


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

Mudfoot said:


> Want to wade over to bluegrass this week can any1 explain the safest way for an old man been many years. Is there a certain route is under 583 safe?


Id wait til its at 582 or lower. Pay attention to the Maumee Tackle website. He lets you know whether its safe to cross under his river updates. And the wading stick is a good idea for anyone not familiar with it


----------



## anglermama (Mar 12, 2010)

Yes 582 and less!!!!


----------



## Mudfoot (Jan 8, 2015)

Ok have some trouble finding fish at 583 -582 at times thinking island would be best since rapids to fast for me to wade. Thanks.


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

The channel to get to the island can be a rough wade. I've seen folks go down and been close myself. Don't turn side ways in that current.


----------



## dirtandleaves (Sep 28, 2009)

Gills63 said:


> The channel to get to the island can be a rough wade. I've seen folks go down and been close myself. Don't turn side ways in that current.


Good advice. Had a couple sketchy wades across side cut myself


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

TopCat said:


> BFG, I also asked him about that question you raised a few weeks back. He said it depends on the officer, some will allow a fish hooked in the mouth region, if it looks like the fish may have slashed at the lure. However, he says many will still write a ticket if the fish is not clearly mouth hooked. When I pressed him he just smiled and said it would depend on the situation. Not really definitive. I've seen plenty of fish hooked in the chin or the cheek that were kept, and many tossed back. I think I'll err on the side of caution based on that.


You won't get an officer to admit it either way. When I've asked, most just smile and give a similar canned response. I agree with RedHunter...most of the fish that I have seen taken over the years are outside-in, be it with a leadhead or a floating jig. 

What the floating jighead did for the river fisherman is it basically eliminated the body snagging element that plagued leadhead fisherman. In fact, on many occasions over the years I have heard guys say things like "man, there are no fish in here at all...." which may be true, but if you want the real answer then tie on a 1/2oz lead head and chuck it out and grip and rip. You'll know in about 5 casts whether or not you are fishing for fish or wasting tackle. 

Just my opinion...but I believe the guys who get busted for stuff down there are mostly double dipping. I haven't seen a blatant foul hooked fish that was kept in a long time.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

When I talked to Cody Klima several years ago I asked him if he writes tickets for lined fish. He said that he never has but was not sure about the other wardens down there.


----------



## BiteMyLine (Sep 7, 2006)

Any estimates on river levels for the weekend? 583 or lower? I'd imagine it's on the rise today.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Gonna be close to being able to cross by the weekend. East wind is going to make it interesting at Fort Meigs b/c the water backs up there.


----------



## anglermama (Mar 12, 2010)

By Friday you'll be able to cross to Bluegrass. River will he in pretty good condition for the weekend. Rising temps and lower levels.


----------



## Mudfoot (Jan 8, 2015)

4/13 Fished jerome rd this morning was a donate fest. Managed 2 small jacks saw 1s and 2s. Alot of very small fish. Snags suck had to give up lost to many rigs. Suckers were running good caught 4 lol. Good luck.


----------



## Mudfoot (Jan 8, 2015)

BiteMyLine said:


> Any estimates on river levels for the weekend? 583 or lower? I'd imagine it's on the rise today.


 should be close river did appear to be holding steady this am slighty below 583


----------



## Mudfoot (Jan 8, 2015)

4/16 Fished couple hours this am got 2 males. Saw 1 limit leave after that fish here and there. Also seen 2 whitebass caught and 1 white perch. Walleye might be spawning finally. Good luck.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 27, 2006)

Buttonwood was crazy good this morning (4/16). Got my limit, saw a number of other people with multiple fish.


----------



## MuskieDan (Nov 8, 2012)

Got a limit at Jerome rapids yesterday 4/16 as well. Worked for it, saw a lot of fish caught.


----------

